# Technical Metal band from london, thought id share :)



## ssskai (Mar 30, 2009)

Just thought id share my band Subversi0n.

We are fairly new, been going for about a year now but only recently sorted ourselves out lineup wise.

We have had our fair share of problems on the way up from our humble beginnings last February.

Have a butch at our Video diary, its a bit old now though and was with our old drummer who disappeared and left us in the lurch, found a new drummer now though who is more than what we could of ever hope for 

YouTube - SubVerSi0N - EP Diary Episode 1.

oh and our myspace if you want to check out our latest tracks is:

SubVerSi0N [NEW DRUMMER FOUND][NEW TRACKS] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

cheers for taking the time to check us out peepz, hope you dig our stuff 







EDIT:11th April

Just thought id share with everyone that our recent addiction Marv on drums, despite all the praise we had given him for being a great asset to the band, has now left for reasons relating to work etc. 

This leaves Subversi0n in a bit of a pickle again, drummer-less basically, i have made a separate post for this on sevenstring for anyone interested in drumming for us:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...bversi0n-require-yet-again-a-new-drummer.html

Thanks for taking the time peeps 

Kai​ ​


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn, that's some good shit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 30, 2009)

+1


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 31, 2009)

That is some good shit, with a hint of Spinal Tap which made it all the better 

And the drummer is from Peterborough? Pretty cool (tell him to FLEE WHILE HE CAN!!)


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty tight shit 
not a fan of the clean vocals though..
Edit: clean vocals can be pretty cool though .. ala BTBAM


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Mar 31, 2009)

Do I notice some meshuggah influences in there???

Hehehe...

The clean vocals sounds a bit like the drummer from Atreyu...

I prefer outwards screams...definitely... But those are cool.

The drums totally own...

Th synth strangely slows a bit the power and speed of the drums.(turns the music a bit more into something like black metal...specially on the song To Gain your Gaze).

The guitars power...and riffs...Hell Yeah!OWNAGE

I would definitely go see you guys live.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 31, 2009)

Math metal with clean vocals and synth are definitely my thing. Too bad youtube is blocked here at work  . I'll definitely check it out when I get home.


----------



## ssskai (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for taking the time to check it all out peeps. your opinions mean a lot to me. i always personally take on board what others say, its amazing how much it can shape a bands sound just from hearing feedback, though i doubt the clean vocals will be taken out hehe 



> Do I notice some meshuggah influences in there???


indeed you do  i cant get enough of meshuggah maself, catch thirty three is one of my fav albums to listen to atm woop



> And the drummer is from Peterborough? Pretty cool (tell him to FLEE WHILE HE CAN!!)


i keep forgetting to change the about me and stuff, that's our old drummer who left around a month ago now with out a single word of warning to us 2 weeks b4 a gig aswell gah, no worries though, got our new drummer Marv in now and hes a legend and a breath of fresh air for the band 

Thanks again to everyone for taking the time to check out my links =]


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm currently listening to it. Loved the riffs, clean vocals, and synths 

The mix is a bit messy, though. The clean vocals seem to have been recording in a different place than the rest of the band, the synths are a tad bit high, and I'd roll off the gain on the rhythm guitars as well.

I'd put more clean vocals than harsh ones as well


----------



## ugmung (Mar 31, 2009)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> The clean vocals sounds a bit like the drummer from Atreyu...



i was going to say that. this is amazing.


----------



## ssskai (Mar 31, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> I'm currently listening to it. Loved the riffs, clean vocals, and synths
> 
> The mix is a bit messy, though. The clean vocals seem to have been recording in a different place than the rest of the band, the synths are a tad bit high, and I'd roll off the gain on the rhythm guitars as well.
> 
> I'd put more clean vocals than harsh ones as well




sweeet cheers bro, thanks for checking it out, its still all just demonstration recordings atm, the new mixes being updates of utterly poor quality recordings that were a year old (like the last two tracks on the player lol).

That said, our new drummer owns his own studio so we will be professionally revamping the lot soon.....how soon i cannot say though, just concentrating on getting our set tight with our new band member so we can get to gigging .

oh and i forgot to mention all the tracks currently up there are home recorded, mixed and mastered on a less than adequate home studio utilizing a PODX3, i cant be too loud caus my neighbours are utter spawns of satan so it all is mixed on headphones too, then again, if bulb can do it i reackon i just need to get better at it all. im sure ill learn alot off our drummer.  

We recorded drums at my uni for free which was a massive life and indeed a wallet saver lol.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 1, 2009)

ssskai said:


> sweeet cheers bro, thanks for checking it out, its still all just demonstration recordings atm, the new mixes being updates of utterly poor quality recordings that were a year old (like the last two tracks on the player lol).
> 
> That said, our new drummer owns his own studio so we will be professionally revamping the lot soon.....how soon i cannot say though, just concentrating on getting our set tight with our new band member so we can get to gigging .
> 
> ...



Yeah, I figured it was low-budget. Keep up the good work then, bro!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 1, 2009)

ssskai said:


> thanks for taking the time to check it all out peeps. your opinions mean a lot to me. i always personally take on board what others say, its amazing how much it can shape a bands sound just from hearing feedback, though i doubt the clean vocals will be taken out hehe
> 
> indeed you do  i cant get enough of meshuggah maself, catch thirty three is one of my fav albums to listen to atm woop
> 
> ...



Don't trust anyone from Peterborough - we're all cunts 

Liking the material however, keep us posted when you have more updates


----------



## ssskai (Apr 2, 2009)

haha, well im starting to think that, he seemed like such a nice fellow tho, then suddenly, it was like he never existed haha.

will do, ill post something up on sevenstring.org when we have some gigs coming up too 

Ive only just made the move to a 7 string as well so im still exploring what i can do with it in terms of writing music, exciting times


----------



## Apophis (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for info


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude this FUCKING ROCKS!


----------



## ssskai (Apr 3, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Dude this FUCKING ROCKS!



Thanks bro


----------

